# 1937 Monark Silver King Deluxe Men's M-137 ("Wingbar")



## Gary Meneghin (May 13, 2015)

ALL

 Here are some pics of my recently restored 1937 Monark Silver King Deluxe Men's M-137 ("Wingbar").  Of all the Duralumin bikes of the 1930's, I think the wingbar has the most beautiful Art Deco frame. All the parts are original. The Troxel "tool box" seat is original. The enamel paint is an exact match to what was on the bike. I even have a key for the fork lock.

Gary  Enjoy the pics.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 13, 2015)

So cool. So unique. So jealous. 
I love the 24" aluminum bikes.


----------



## jkent (May 13, 2015)

That is a stunning bike! Very well done.
JKent


----------



## bicycle larry (May 13, 2015)

*1937 monark silverking wingbar*

that is one super nice wingbar!!!! thanks for the pictures  from bicycle larry


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (May 13, 2015)

Wow! THE most beautiful bike I've seen in a while.  Lucky you!


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2015)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 13, 2015)

Awesome restoration


----------



## kingsilver (May 13, 2015)

hexagonal bars and winged neck. nice bike.....


----------



## bikiba (May 13, 2015)

Fantastic bike. One of my favorite models if not THE favorite. Between the wingbar and the flocycle just wow. Great resto... did you do it yourself and can we see some before and during pix? I always enjoy seeing the journey and transformation. Give us some details behind it, where you found it etc!


----------



## rollfaster (May 13, 2015)

Love the wingbar, what a beauty. Congrads. Rob.


----------



## Evans200 (May 13, 2015)

Deco Dreamland. True Americana. I'm awestruck and very envious. Congrats!


----------



## BikeSup (May 14, 2015)

Beautiful! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2015)




----------



## mack0327 (Jan 19, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous Wingbar. A true dream bike. I use one of the pics as wallpaper on my computer!


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 19, 2018)

Gary Meneghin said:


> ALL
> 
> Here are some pics of my recently restored 1937 Monark Silver King Deluxe Men's M-137 ("Wingbar").  Of all the Duralumin bikes of the 1930's, I think the wingbar has the most beautiful Art Deco frame. All the parts are original. The Troxel "tool box" seat is original. The enamel paint is an exact match to what was on the bike. I even have a key for the fork lock.
> 
> ...



I am finding myself unable move to any other post. Thank you for sharing your hard work with us. This deluxe is one of the most beautiful examples I’ve seen. I have a crush.


----------



## West is the Best (Apr 12, 2018)

Awesome, work of art


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful. Those frames are a work of art. Great job.
Ride on 
Sesn


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 15, 2018)

Gary Meneghin said:


> ALL
> 
> Here are some pics of my recently restored 1937 Monark Silver King Deluxe Men's M-137 ("Wingbar").  Of all the Duralumin bikes of the 1930's, I think the wingbar has the most beautiful Art Deco frame. All the parts are original. The Troxel "tool box" seat is original. The enamel paint is an exact match to what was on the bike. I even have a key for the fork lock.
> 
> ...



Stunning! Hope to own one someday, Nice restoration....


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 15, 2018)

Looks great!


----------

